# Heavyweight material for kitless?



## Parson (Aug 24, 2013)

The biggest gripe I receive from pen collectors is that the kitless pens I show them aren't heavy enough. So how do I make 'em weighty?


----------



## ashaw (Aug 24, 2013)

The trim pieces add weight to the pen.  Center band,  Receiver band, but before just add weight you need to balance to pen out.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 24, 2013)

I would show those customers a nice Jr. Gentleman.


----------



## Parson (Aug 24, 2013)

Nah, these guys buy LE Montblancs, Visconti, etc. they can smell a kit pen a mile away.

They also won't touch a pen unless it has an 18k nib.

Pen snobs, really.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 24, 2013)

M3 will give you some weight


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2013)

put lead shot in the cap?    Wrap the tube in lead flashing?  depleated uranium front sections!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 24, 2013)

edit:  never mind, I read bad.  Are you talking about fountain pens?

I don't have the pens mentioned, but the commercial fountain pens I do have (Pelikan, etc) are not any heavier than my kitless pens.


----------



## frank123 (Aug 24, 2013)

You could make the section out of brass and give it a baked enamel or baked epoxy finish to make it look more like ebonite or resin or plate it, maybe drill the body out full length and add a lead or brass rod to fill the unused part of it.

I've made sections from brass and they look pretty good just polished and clear coated (to prevent tarnish) but I find Ii like lighter weight pens, and particularly like them sort of evenly balanced from the middle instead of front or rear weighted (but that's just my preference).


----------



## yaroslaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Anodized titanium/aluminium, stainless. Depending on design, can be VERY heavy. Stainless especially


----------

